# Clippers Sign Veteran Aaron Williams (Official)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-newswire29jul29,0,2492731.story?coll=la-home-sports




> Looking for depth along their front line, the Clippers are expected to sign 12-year veteran Aaron Williams to a two-year, $3.54-million deal, pending a physical examination this weekend.
> 
> "We're close to agreement," Mark Bartlestein, Williams' agent, said from his Chicago office Friday.





> "He has a relationship with Mike," Bartlestein said of Williams. "Mike coached him in Milwaukee. Mike gave him his first chance in the league. The Clippers have a chance to really do something, so I think it was a combination of that and their relationship."


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aaron_williams/


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

Could've done better IMO, but hey, a big is a big and Aaron is lefty which can be used to an advantage and maybe work with Kaman on his left hand .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

Kind of off-topic but are Bartlestein and Duff the only two agents in the leauge. Seems like they are both associated to most the players.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

Williams = goodbye boniface, or goodbye diaz, or possibly goodbye both if dunleavvy wants to keep the 15th spot open.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*



yamaneko said:


> Williams = goodbye boniface, or goodbye diaz, or possibly goodbye both if dunleavvy wants to keep the 15th spot open.



I think Diaz is going to Europe.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

aaron williams is a good signing, but i would rather have boniface cut and leave a spot for diaz. if he goes to europe we might lose him like we did with sofo, which was a disaster. that might end up happening tho


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

its not a bad move...but i would rather see Diaz stay...he seems like we could really use his speed in fast breaks n stuff...


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

Bone face is signed through this season! It looks like Guill will either go to europe or be cut...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

I had to find this guy's picture before I remembered who he was (maybe someone wants to post it since I don't know how, and there may be others that don't recognize his name but will his face).

I remember him AND his game. Whenever I've seen him play he played HARD and effective around the basket. He's big, and appears to be extremely quiet, a no-nonsense type player, completely focused on the game. He's almost robotic, not at all like Cassell (emotionally)

I LIKE THIS GUY. 

(And aside from that, if it means we're going to retire Rebraca before we kill him on the court --- I like him even more. Hopefully it means SOMEONE at the Clipper's org understands the Rebraca's life is more important than taking the risk with his heart and if he won't retire; we just won't play him. I'll NEVER understand how some of you can just look past his HEART situation. Any other part of his body --- OK, but his HEART!!!!)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

He is a hustle guy, he is old but still gives it his all. I am just pleased that the Clippers again spent money, it is a good sign.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

at one point in his career he came off the bench for nj and posted up 10 pts and 7 reb. pretty damn impressive for a backup center with limited minutes. great signing imo. clips arguably the deepest team in the nba right now


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

He is not a shot blocker but I like his hustle and rebounds.

Btw, if Rebraca retires due to medical reasons, is his salary still count under cap? Is there any exception that allow us to use his salary to sign another player?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*



matador1238 said:


> He is not a shot blocker but I like his hustle and rebounds.
> 
> Btw, if Rebraca retires due to medical reasons, is his salary still count under cap? Is there any exception that allow us to use his salary to sign another player?


Thats what I was thinking. I did hear that Rebraca has been working out with no side effects. Anyways, I like the pick up a lot. A Will is a hustle/garbage player who will do all the dirty work under the boards. Good veteran role player.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

I like this signing. I've seen the guy and as many of you have pointed out, he is a hard-worker, no-nonsense player who quietly goes about helping his team win. By the way if the choice is between Diaz and Ewing getting time at the point, I for one choose Ewing.


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

I like this signing. Williams is a guy that comes cheap obviously, and gives you exactly what you need. He'll defend, rebound a little, and score once in a while. He's also a nice big body to put out there at F/C.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

ndong was extended but i dont think his contract is guaranteed until december or thereabouts.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*



yamaneko said:


> ndong was extended but i dont think his contract is guaranteed until december or thereabouts.


 It isn't fully guaranteed if I'm right, it'll count about $40,000 against the Salary Cap of the Clippers if they waive him before the set date.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

Pretty sure there's something in the CBA that says you can retire players' contracts if they retire due to injury.

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#53 

"Any money paid to a player is included in team salary, even if the player has retired. For example, James Worthy retired in 1994, two years before his contract ended. He continued to receive his salary for the 1994-95 and 1995-96 seasons, so his salary was included in the Lakers' team salary in those seasons. It is at the team's discretion (or as the result of an agreement between the team and player) whether to continue to pay the player after he has retired.

There is one exception whereby a player can continue to receive his salary, but the salary is not included in the team's team salary. This is when a player is forced to retire for medical reasons and a league-appointed physician confirms that he is medically unfit to continue playing. There is a waiting period of one year following the injury or illness before a team can apply for this salary cap relief. If the waiting period expires mid-season (on any date prior to the last day of the regular season), then the player's entire salary for that season is removed from the team's team salary. "

(all from the above site)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

He has a nick name as the "A-Train". Plus which is a big plus he has Dunleavy experiene.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

I was thinking, if only we could combine him and Tim Thomas into one single player (Thomas' points and talent and William's hustle) we'd have a Sixth Man of the Year in the team for sure. Wishful thinking though. 

Still, it's a good signing as is.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

But what does this mean for singeton i hate to see his caliber of talent not to be played


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*



DatSupadoopaballer said:


> But what does this mean for singeton i hate to see his caliber of talent not to be played


Singleton's gonna get to play in only 3 or 4 games for 20+ minutes and most likely put up a double double... Then Dunleavy will bench him for 40 of the other games.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

http://ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/abox/article_1229705.php



> The Clippers completed their major free-agent shopping spree Monday when they used their bi-annual exception of $1.75million to sign forward-center Aaron Williams, who was an unrestricted free agent. Williams took his physical Monday.





> "There were a bunch of other teams interested in him (Williams), but the Clippers did a great job of recruiting him," said Williams' agent, Mark Bartelstein.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*

I guess this is the end of the Vin Baker era. Is it the end of the McCarty era as well?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*



squeemu said:


> I guess this is the end of the Vin Baker era. Is it the end of the McCarty era as well?


I hope that has been done already but glad the signing is complete, hopefully Zelly is healthy and Clips are once again of the deepest teams in the league from one to fifteen .


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers Close to Signing Veteran Aaron Williams*



leidout said:


> Singleton's gonna get to play in only 3 or 4 games for 20+ minutes and most likely put up a double double... Then Dunleavy will bench him for 40 of the other games.


haha
man i dont know why Dunleavy didnt play him more at times..lest say he is not an offensive threat ...but there were times that his hustle could have probably helped us ...with out inept rebounding ....its one thing to just like him cuz he "hustles" (much like RUben Patterson when he was with the Lakers) but its another when the guy actually consistently brings down boards ..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/williamssigns_060731.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today announced the signing of free agent forward Aaron Williams. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not released.
> A 12 year NBA veteran, Williams has averaged 6.1 points, 4.1 rebounds and 17.5 minutes over his career. In 48 games played for Toronto and New Orleans/Oklahoma City during the 2005-06 campaign, Williams recorded 4.6 points, 3.8 rebounds and 16.5 minutes per game.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I really like this signing he is alot like Rebracca by being a big body who like to ban and eat up space down low. He is a pretty good rebounder and is very crafty around the basket. Bye Bye Boni


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

A defensive big. Solid signing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wonder how much center he can play...isnt he only like an inch taller than singleton?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I remember seeing him get some center time while playing for the Nets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One thing I forgot to mention about this signing was Cassell. Didn't Cassell suggest that the Clippers should sign him Williams? I think it goes to show how committed the Clippers are to having Cassell around and possibly giving him some sort of assistant position in coaching in 2 years.


----------

